# Corsair RM550x Problem



## Jenny18 (16. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag,
eine Frage seit ein paar Tagen startet der PC beim Spielen nach ca, 10 Minuten neu.
Können Sie mir zufällig sagen ob es für mein Netzteil Corsair RM550x ein Ersatz Kabel für die Grafik Karte gibt2mal 8 Pin. Sonst könnte es auch der Lüfter des Netzteils sein


----------



## ich111 (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bin zwar nicht von Corsair, aber evtl. kann ich dir ja bei der Fehlersuche helfen.
Das Kabel kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Dreht sich der Lüfter kurz vorm Abschalten?
Hast du ein anderes Netzteil und/oder PC zum Einbau  zur Verfügung?


----------



## Jenny18 (27. Juli 2016)

Beim Einschalten und Hochfahren läuft der Lüfter am Netzteil und dann nicht mehr da Silent ist es ja soweit normal.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juli 2016)

Bitte einmal mehr Informationen zum System und den eingesetzten Komponenten geben. Wurde etwas vor Kurzem verändert?


----------



## Jenny18 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Nur eine SSD als Zusatz eingebaut
Intel i 5 6600k
Asus VIII Ranger
16 Gb Viper 2133Mhz
Samsung 830 sowie 850 beide mit 256 Gb
Windows 10 
Palit 1080 Gamerock


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2016)

Sofern vor dem SSD Einbau alles korrekt funktioniert hat, würde ich dort mal ansetzen und sie temporär abklemmen. Auch nochmal den Sitz aller Kabel überprüfen. Vielleicht ist beim Einbau irgendwas schief gelaufen.


----------



## Jenny18 (2. August 2016)

Ist gemacht immer noch der Fehler Kernel Power.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. August 2016)

Hast du ne andere Graka zum testen da, oder Testweise mal mit der iGPU versuchen.
Welcher Kernel Fehler wird angezeigt?


----------



## Jenny18 (3. August 2016)

Hallo ist immer 41 mit neuen Netzteil jetzt zur Zeit kein Problem.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2016)

Wir können das Netzteil auch gerne auf Verdacht austauschen. Hierzu einfach eine Anfrage zum Direktaustausch über unser Kundenportal stellen und dann senden wir dir ein Neues zu samt Label zur Rücksendung des "defekten".


----------



## Jenny18 (5. August 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Ging schon an denn Händler.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

